# merge intel HD 4000 + my old gpu??



## amruth kiran (May 5, 2012)

hey guys!, is there any way to combine the graphics capability of the new ivy bridge series with any other gpu?? i have a NVIDIA 9400gt. can i combine both?? or will it have that switchable graphics thing?
thanks!!


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

No, both can't work simultaneously. It will be switchable Gfx thing.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 5, 2012)

damn!!
it would be cool if they'd combine.
anyways, another excuse to get a good gfx card!
thanks cilus!!


----------



## desiJATT (May 5, 2012)

This feature is available in AMD, known as Hybrid Crossfire which combines the APU and a discreet GPU and crossfires it. But not in Intel. 

Just get a good graphics card


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

^^ but with that you can combine only AMD GPU with AMD IGP. 

also HD3000 is same powerful as 9400GT. HD4000 will easily beat 9400GT.


----------



## Cilus (May 5, 2012)

^^ That feature is available with both AMD and Nvidia and need GPU from same company. In Nvidia it is Hybrid SLI whereas in AMD it is Hybrid Crossfire as you've already mentioned.
But for this your IGP and the discrete GPU needs to be from same company. Like HD 4250 IGP +  HD 5450, HD 6530D (llano) + HD 6670 or 9300 IGP + GT 220. Sadly Intel doesn't have discreate GPU, so you can't use the Intel HD with any dedicated GPU simultaneously.


----------

